# "pre-63" now one residence: LPT & planning permission



## Silica (6 May 2013)

Was about to pay LPT... and suddenly wondered if our house is one, 2 or 3 units! 

It's an old Dublin city house that I bought in 1987 as a Pre-63 in 3 flats.  Lived in one flat, and rented the other 2 for some years, eventually taking over 1 and then both of the other flats as I married and family grew.  

About 5 years ago, we converted the top flat kitchen and bathroom into a bedroom (so the top floor could no longer be considered a separate flat).  The house is still wired in 3 units however, though there is gas only to the centre "flat" now.

We are about to pay LPT, but we are also thinking of selling and moving out of the city.  

Should we have got planning permission for the changes to the top flat? And/or for taking over the whole house (ie from multiple use to single residence)?  Should we put it on the market as Pre-63 (but now in 2 flats?!)  And do we pay LPT for 1 house?  Or 2 or 3 flats?!

Grateful for any thoughts or advice.


----------



## threebedsemi (6 May 2013)

In terms of planning permission, it is exempted development to change a property once used as a single house back into a single house (i.e. you do not generally need planning permission to revert back to a single house from a subdivision).

There is no such exemption for changing a 'three apartment' unit into a 'two apartment' unit, so be careful with that.

In terms of how you should present it for sale, an auctioneer is likely to offer the best guidance in respect of that. The days of the  "pre 63's" are coming to an end in any case following the recent full implementation of the 'Standards for Renred Housing Regulations'.

In terms of the LPT,  when you say it is wired as three units, do you mean that you still have three seperate meter boxes? If you are paying the property tax online, it will tell you during the process how many 'properties' Revenue think you have.

www.studioplustwo.com


----------



## Silica (6 May 2013)

Thanks @threebedsemi, it was originally a single house (perhaps as much as 80 years ago) so that would be a simple solution to our conundrum.


----------

